# XD's



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

Hello all, Im new to this forum, but I own a XD-9 4in, I just wanted to know wat everyone thought was the best JHP and FMJ rounds for the gun? I currently have Speers 124gr +p, as my home defense, and for shooting i usually just shoot remingtons. Does anyone have a preference?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

When U say Speer, I assume U mean SPeer Gold DOt?

Gold Dot is 1 of the best carry ammos out there. Either that, Federal Hydrashok or Winchester SXT are all good carry ammo.

For range use, I personally use CCI Blazer now - $4.96 a box (what is sad is that up until Jan 1st, itw as $3.86 a box). Used to use WWB from Wal-Mart.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Why did you switch from WWB to CCI?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, after shooting WWB for a Loooong time, I recently had 2 underpowered rounds in the same box. Realistically, that isn't that bad, considering how many boxes of the stuff I have bought - but it happened when I was shooting my new USPc for for the 1st or 2nd time, and that doesn't inspire confidence in a new gun. The slide cycled, but barely. And, I could feel a difference in recoil. I checked the barrel for obstructions both times.

CCI Blazer is about the same price as the 50 rd WWB from Wal-mart, and 100 rounds of it is actually cheaper than the 100 rd value pack of WWB at Wal-Mart.

I find the Blazer to be cleaner, and a bit more powerful, IMHO. I don't reload either, so I don't care about the aluminum casings.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Oh yea, since we are talking about XDs and now ammo, why is this in the Smith & Wesson sub-forum?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

propellerhead said:


> Oh yea, since we are talking about XDs and now ammo, why is this in the Smith & Wesson sub-forum?


I have no idea...


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I have no idea...


I was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

haha and you know wats funny i came on here today relizing wat forum i posted this on.... sorry....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I moved it now


----------



## RONNIE J (May 8, 2006)

*Yes*



Shipwreck said:


> I moved it now


I felt the shift:smt082

RJ


----------



## VegasEgo (Jul 10, 2006)

So back to the first post, wat ammo does every see the best accuracy for the XD, for range/personal defense?


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

VegasEgo said:


> So back to the first post, wat ammo does every see the best accuracy for the XD, for range/personal defense?


 So far I have only used Hornady TAP 147gr and Speer Goldot 115gr. in my XD. I tend to shoot smaller groups with Hornady than with anything else, and I don't know why. The truth is any good hollow point round is great as long as your gun feeds them well and you feel comfortable with how you handle your gun with those rounds. These loads are just my preference but don't limit yourself to what anyone else says or carries. There are a lot of great rounds for the 9mm just choose the brand and weight you prefer. Federal Hydrashok, Winchester Silver Tip, Corbon pow-r-ball ect.are all great I have carried them all at one time or another.


----------

